# Blank Blades. Completed knives.



## jwthaparc (Nov 8, 2022)

I figured I should start one of these to put pictures of finished blades. 

First the two Cpm 10v honesukis I completed






This next one is sad. It's a honesuki bunka in 1095. I got everything done, and decided. I wanted to retry the heat treat to change the hamon, and the blade cracked. A shame. 





This is a reblade for my para 3 I just finished. The steel is magnacut. I went for around 64 or 65 hrc with the heat treatment.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Nov 8, 2022)

Those honesuki's are nice buddy. Good for you!


----------



## jwthaparc (Nov 9, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Those honesuki's are nice buddy. Good for you!


Thanks man!


----------

